# struts 2 & jsf kombinieren



## ruutaiokwu (16. Okt 2010)

hallo zusammen,

mir hat jemand gesagt, dass dies möglich sein soll, jedoch bezweifle ich das sehr...

...wie es aussieht, gibt es "struts faces" ( struts.apache.org/1.x/struts-faces/ ) jedoch ist das für struts version 1.x.

derjenige hat mir erklärt, dass man den presentation/view-teil mit jsf zum laufen bringen kann, den rest (controller, model) mit struts. rein theoretisch würde mir diese kombination relativ gut passen, vor allen wenn man dafür noch facelets (xhtml) verwenden könnte.

die komponentenorientierung von jsf ist eben nicht so mein ding...

weiss jemand weiteres?


grüsse, jan


----------



## stareagle (16. Okt 2010)

Moin,

suchst du eventuell das hier: JSF Plugin für Struts 2

Gruß

Stareagle


----------



## ruutaiokwu (18. Okt 2010)

hallo,

danke für den link, habe ich aber bereits versucht... auf der seite befindet sich noch ein weiterer link, zu einer seite wo beschrieben wird wie man unter dieser kombination facelets verwendet. (Raible Designs | Integrating Struts 2 + JSF + Facelets)

sobald ich aber die dort beschreibenen schritte vornehme, geht gar ncihts mehr: der eintrag

"<application>
        <view-handler>com.sun.facelets.FaceletViewHandler</view-handler>
    </application>"

in der datei faces-config.xml führt dazu, dass gar nichts mehr geht. ich erhalte dann immer eine meldung in der art 404 not found, welche folgendes inhaltet "/file.xhtml .xhtml" ???


grüsse, jan


----------

